# Randolph county, ga Trophy lease



## kobe65 (Mar 5, 2016)

Looking for two(2) member to join our lease
830 acreas of Pine and hardwood bottons, total of 4 members.
This property is a QDMA Trophy lease  located in Randolph county georgia black belt region.
Only serious hunters, 8 point or better outside the ears (130 class buck).
Opportunity to harvest a buck of a lifetime, you have to be able to pass up smaller bucks, 2 bucks and 2 Does per member and you could bring (1) one guest but his harvest counts against your bag limit.
All surrounding properties are also QDMA 
Membership is $3,200 This includes food plots.
12 food plots, 3 shooting houses and more then 20 stands.
Contact  Raul (954)270-2721
call me and I'll send you pics


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 5, 2016)

Any trail or harvest pics?


----------



## Cole Henry (Mar 11, 2016)

What part of Randolph are you located in?


----------



## bullit (Mar 13, 2016)

pm sent


----------



## kobe65 (Mar 17, 2016)

*picture*

picture of some food plots


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 18, 2016)

Good looking stuff...


----------

